# took this photo in a petshop so that i could find out later.



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

any ideas??? i cant make out the label at all. and the staff havent got a clue what they are selling.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Some sort of Geophagus as far as I can tell.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks :thumb:


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Looking again at the sign it looks like it was supposed to say "Surinamensis" which is a species of Geo. Usually anything labeled a Surinamensis is mis-labeled bc those are very rare.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes, anything labeled Geophagus surinamensis is almost always a similar but completely different species. I think the most common substitute is a G. altifron, but don't quote me on that. There are quite a few "suri" type Geos that look practically identical.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

judging by the ones showing color in that tank, i would guess they were altifrons.

i think your rght SK, i believe altifrons is the common one.


----------



## needmoretanks! (Dec 7, 2006)

just curious......but does that say $100????


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol the OP who posted the picture is listed as being in Asia...so I think it's pretty safe to say that is not in dollars.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

I bet they're more rare and expensive over there too.


----------



## needmoretanks! (Dec 7, 2006)

Boy someone needs to be a little more observant!  That does make more sense.


----------

